

How to Get On the Front Page of Hacker News - robertjmoore
http://blog.rjmetrics.com/how-to-get-on-the-front-page-of-hacker-news/

======
zeteo
HN is turning into an entrepreneurship / self-help subreddit. The variance of
the types of articles that reach the front pages has been dropping
significantly IMHO. And I can't see any simple mechanism for restoring it,
either.

------
benologist
These posts contribute to the decline of HN. If you're here to get on the
front page or to sell something you're here for the wrong reason and you
should do us all a favor and find your pageviews somewhere else.

~~~
dexen
Dear benologist, you must be new around here.
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

In particular, the gist of your post is better expressed by flagging OP.

[edit] On a related note, a post ``how others are gaming HN ranking algorithm
to get more pageviews'' would indeed be relevant.

~~~
benologist
My ability to flag articles got taken away after I used it too much.

------
robertjmoore
It looks like this has disappeared from the front page despite 13 votes in 36
minutes. I assume it was flagged :-(

I understand it's a controversial topic, but I don't think this post violates
any of the submission guidelines. If this was flagged, I would really
appreciate feedback as to why. I don't want to invest time in future posts
that might not see the light of day.

Thanks, RJM

------
arscan
I assume 8:35am ET on Monday is the best time to submit, based on when this
was submitted. No need to read the article ;-)

------
harel
I never thought of HN as a medium to promote anything but in any case I found
the analysis very interesting.

------
jasongaya
its upto you...

